# I make fish sculptures sometimes



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Just finished these two:




























Older betta sculptures:



















Non-betta:

Peacock gudgeon









Empire gudgeon









Guppy









I've also made some snail earrings:










These are all made from polymer clay (Sculpey Premo), painted with acrylics, and finished with a glossy varnish. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

OK, those are just absolutely stunning! Do you sell those anywhere, like Etsy? I do a bit of jewelry making myself (not with clay), but my shop isn't open yet. Wow... I just love your work.

Useless info; when I saw the topic of your thread in the list, for some reason Richard Dreyfuss making Devils Tower with his mashed potatoes popped into my head.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow  those are fantastic


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!! You must have an etsy page.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

How lovely! I wish I had such talent. You could definitely sell those.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

you could make blank resin castings and sell them for people to paint their own  I'd buy a bunch. I really want to make some now, too, but of I could skip to the painting part... haha


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Those are lovely!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

These are beautiful! I'd buy one from you!!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

These are so pretty!

The snail earrings are so cute. I love the gudgeons especially- you could probably make some money selling all of these XD


----------



## fishdelic (Aug 11, 2015)

Nooo, these are so precious!!

The blank resin castings InStitches suggested sounds like a great idea... I'd love to practice my painting. Your painting skills are great though and the color choices are fantastic. So bright and colorful.

Fish based items always make great collections, I always want them.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I made a thread in the marketplace for those who want to order one. I'm not familiar with resin casting, but I will have to look into it. It sounds a lot easier than forming each fishy by hand!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Lilnaugrim's Sam and Rembrandt:



















Here's what they look like before painting:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Aww I love them TOO CUTE


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I absolutely love them! They both came in looking stunning! They're sitting on my IKEA bookshelf at the moment until I can find a better place to show them off!! I'll grab a pic for you guys when I get home if you all like!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes please!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here you go. First is showing colors and second is just showing size in relation. It's kind of their temporary spot at the moment, haven't decided where I want to put them for a long period, not forever, but more permenant ^^

The fins are much lighter/flexible than I had anticipated. Nothing broke, but its much different from my other figurines I have which are resin or a hard plastic. Not an issue, just different!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

WOW! Those are stunning! I will have to get some done!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in love with mine and may request some other fishes as well later if that's okay with kittenfish of course ;-) Love my Remmy and Sammy!!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Of course! I learn something new with each one I make.

The flexibility is why I chose this particular brand of clay. I don't recommend doing this, but you could probably fold one of those fins almost in half without breaking it! This and the light weight make it very well suited for shipping. The pectorals have a tendency to snap off, but that's easily fixed with a bit of super glue.

This brand also has some decent translucence when rolled thin. I wish a truly transparent polymer clay existed, but this is about as good as it gets.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

really cool comparison of translucent clay:









from: http://thebluebottletree.com/which-is-the-clearest-translucent-polymer-clay/h


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow!! That's so cool!


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree! Your fish sculptures are beautiful! I'll have to consider buying one myself..when I can stop buying tank decor! LOL!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

InStitches said:


> really cool comparison of translucent clay:


I saw that when I was researching clays. I used Premo White Translucent for Sam's fins, but since I'm not able to roll them paper thin a lot of the translucency is lost.


----------

